# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  ĐN-TQ- phá giá driver 5 phase dòng max 4A kèm motor .

## anhxco

Xong rồi, e xin phép đóng chủ đề nhé!

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducduy9104

Kinh thặc  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Con này mà có cốt đuôi em ném ngay cục gạch không phải suy nghĩ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ông anhxco đẹp giai, tui lấy 2 bộ nhé :x :x :x

----------


## anhxco

> Ông anhxco đẹp giai, tui lấy 2 bộ nhé :x :x :x


Bác có phải sinh viên nghèo hiếu học k vậy bác "Gamo"  :Smile: ?!

----------


## saudau

Cụ Gamo lên phụ huynh rùi. em mới là "học xin" nè a  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Oi, em là thầy giáo, 20 năm trước em cũng là sv làm biếng học, giờ cũng bắt chước ông saudau làm "học xin"  :Big Grin: 

Đùa thôi, tưởng bác bán đại chúng. Nếu cho sv thì ưu tiên các bé ấy trước vậy, đang nghe bà con ồn ào về mấy cái driver này nên ham của lạ  :Wink:

----------


## khangscc

em ké tí nhe 
ủng hộ bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nhà còn nhiều lắm đếm ko hết :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saudau

> Oi, em là thầy giáo, 20 năm trước em cũng là sv, giờ cũng bắt chước ông saudau làm "học xin" 
> 
> Đùa thôi, tưởng bác bán đại chúng. Nếu cho sv thì ưu tiên các bé ấy trước vậy, đang nghe bà con ồn ào về mấy cái driver này nên ham của lạ


@Gamo: đùa vui tí thôi bác. Mình cũng 2 tay ủng hộ dòng driver giá rẻ này dành cho mấy em sv yêu khoa học.

----------


## anhxco

> Oi, em là thầy giáo, 20 năm trước em cũng là sv làm biếng học, giờ cũng bắt chước ông saudau làm "học xin" 
> 
> Đùa thôi, tưởng bác bán đại chúng. Nếu cho sv thì ưu tiên các bé ấy trước vậy, đang nghe bà con ồn ào về mấy cái driver này nên ham của lạ


Em đùa thôi, thế bác cần driver chứ k cần motor à, bác gửi cái đ/c e gửi cho bác nhé.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## secondhand

Ồ!!!! thế này là thế nào ta ?!
Nếu như đúng như giá các bác bán thì em đăng ký chỉ mỗi 1 bộ được ko? Hỏi trước vì em ko phải là sv nghèo mà là "hộ nghèo bền vững"

----------


## CKD

Chịu khó làm cái "rì viêu" cho dể bán hàng bác anhxco ơi.
Với lại ri viêu cho có cái anh em vào chém gió. Chứ trong này vào chém sợ bị bem.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chịu khó làm cái "rì viêu" cho dể bán hàng bác anhxco ơi.
> Với lại ri viêu cho có cái anh em vào chém gió. Chứ trong này vào chém sợ bị bem.


Trời ơi ông anhxco 1 giờ của ổng đáng tiền lắm nên ổng lười test cho nó chạy nữa kìa cho nên bảo ổng làm cái rì viêw hơi khó ha

----------


## Gamo

> Em đùa thôi, thế bác cần driver chứ k cần motor à, bác gửi cái đ/c e gửi cho bác nhé.


Hehe, ông gửi mình cái driver là được ùi...

@CKD xấu giai: hàng về mày làm review nhé  :Big Grin: 
(nhớ đặt motor nằm ngang khi review  :Wink: )

----------


## huynhbacan

Mai em nộp đơn lên WTO kiện ông anhxco.

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, ông gửi mình cái driver là được ùi...
> 
> @CKD xấu giai: hàng về mày làm review nhé 
> (nhớ đặt motor nằm ngang khi review )


Vậy gởi thẳng cho CKD luôn đê.. chứ thời gian thì hiếm.. mà phải chạy lên SG lấy làm rì viêu thì đuối lắm.

----------


## anhxco

> Chịu khó làm cái "rì viêu" cho dể bán hàng bác anhxco ơi.
> Với lại ri viêu cho có cái anh em vào chém gió. Chứ trong này vào chém sợ bị bem.


Dạ, em cũng muốn review phát, mua cái bộ này về lâu rồi mà k có sơ đồ, lại nhắc mò, giờ có sơ đồ thì e lại k có thời gian, chắc nhờ bác gamo review vậy.

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, ông gửi mình cái driver là được ùi...
> 
> @CKD xấu giai: hàng về mày làm review nhé 
> (nhớ đặt motor nằm ngang khi review )


Ặc, vậy thôi e gửi bác luôn, chả dám lấy tiền, hôm nào bác có gì hay hay gửi cho e coi như trao đổi cũng đc  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, ông gửi mình cái driver là được ùi...
> 
> @CKD xấu giai: hàng về mày làm review nhé 
> (nhớ đặt motor nằm ngang khi review )


Bác còn nợ mình review cái bộ linear của yaskawa kìa. Xong chưa?

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> Bác còn nợ mình review cái bộ linear của yaskawa kìa. Xong chưa?


Huhu, như đã nói với ông em bác trước Tết là mình bó tay rồi. Đã nối dây giúp bác nhưng phần error của nó thì thua, vọc mất mấy ngày đầu hàng rồi. Ông em bác nói là để báo bác rồi ko thấy hó hé gì. Để mình cho để tử mang qua lại, bác vọc tiếp nhé.

----------


## anhxco

Bao cao bac Gamo, nay co ban sinh vien goi cho minh, bieu lam do an can may bo nay, ban coi thu co vui long nhuong cho e no k, neu bac nhuong thi e gui cho e ay nhe. Cai vu review minh lam sau.  :Smile: 
Em dung dd k go dc Tieng Viet, bac thong cam hi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ok... cứ ưu tiên cho mấy tên sv trước đi. Còn nếu hắn ở SG thì nói hắn qua mình, mình cho hắn 2 bộ 5 pha CDxxx  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Uu tiên sv nhỉ?
Nếu sv ấy chịu công khai project nhiều khi còn được hổ trợ nhiều hơn  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hắn ta mới gọi, đệ tử Mr. Kem làm đề án CNC 3 trục

----------

saudau

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ làm đồ án của sinh viên hồi đầu em cũng chăng hiểu tại sao các bạn í làm mà làm giề  :Smile: 

Chỗ em làm hay có sv thực tập trước khi ra trường. Các bạn ấy hay lôi mấy cái đồ án ra mà hỏi rằng thì là mà thày em bẩu làm dư lày có được không ạ ?

Nhìn mấy cái máy ngây ngô thì em không bàn, công nghệ củ chuối em cũng bỏ qua, kệ các bạn ấy, tại thằng hướng dẫn ngu thôi, nhưng mà giá tiền thì em phát khiếp. Mỗi nhóm 4-5 bạn làm một con máy mấy chục củ lận. Tính ra mỗi bạn hết đâu dăm bảy củ chi đó. 

Em hỏi nhà chúng mày giàu không ? các bạn ý bảo không
Em hỏi nếu chúng mày không làm mấy cái dở hơi này thì có ra trường được không ? Các bạn í bảo có. Không làm máy thì chỉ được 8 điểm thôi, làm máy thì thêm được 1-2 điểm gì đó.
Em bảo cả lũ chúng mày éo biết ngượng à ? tiền của bố mẹ chúng mày ở quê xúc được chắc mà tiêu mỗi thằng gần chục củ chỉ để thêm có 1-2 điểm. Bố mẹ chúng mày nuôi chúng mày đúng là toi cơm. 

Phải con cháu nhà em, em ghè cho bỏ mịa  :Smile:

----------

ducduy9104, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, có lần mình phỏng vấn xin việc của 1 em kỹ sư (COCC) phỏng vấn cho vui thôi  :Big Grin:  Sau dăm ba câu hỏi vòng vo ngoài lề về gia đình, sức khỏe ... Vì ưu tiên là COCC nên 
Hỏi là đồ án tốt nghiệp em làm về đề tài gì ... ú ớ vài câu rồi trả lời vì nhiều đứa cùng làm nên con không nhớ  :Big Grin:  ,mà thôi con xin vô làm công nhân cũng được , Thôi được mai vô đi làm thử việc, quay sang bé thư ký thôi tùy viết gì thì viết  :Big Grin:

----------


## name.love

> Bao cao bac Gamo, nay co ban sinh vien goi cho minh, bieu lam do an can may bo nay, ban coi thu co vui long nhuong cho e no k, neu bac nhuong thi e gui cho e ay nhe. Cai vu review minh lam sau. 
> Em dung dd k go dc Tieng Viet, bac thong cam hi.


Em cảm ơn bác đã để cho e ạ



> Hehe, ok... cứ ưu tiên cho mấy tên sv trước đi. Còn nếu hắn ở SG thì nói hắn qua mình, mình cho hắn 2 bộ 5 pha CDxxx


E cảm ơn bác đã nhường e ạ
E ở thái nguyên cơ ạ
E vẫn thiếu 1 trục, nếu được bác để lại cho e bộ đó dc ko ạ, e chịu phí ship và gửi bác cốc nước ạ



> Uu tiên sv nhỉ?
> Nếu sv ấy chịu công khai project nhiều khi còn được hổ trợ nhiều hơn


Em đang lm đề tài về cnc 3 trục ạ, hiện tại đang tìm mua vitme, BOB ạ



> Hehe, hắn ta mới gọi, đệ tử Mr. Kem làm đề án CNC 3 trục


E là đệ của a solero ạ



> Vụ làm đồ án của sinh viên hồi đầu em cũng chăng hiểu tại sao các bạn í làm mà làm giề 
> 
> Chỗ em làm hay có sv thực tập trước khi ra trường. Các bạn ấy hay lôi mấy cái đồ án ra mà hỏi rằng thì là mà thày em bẩu làm dư lày có được không ạ ?
> 
> Nhìn mấy cái máy ngây ngô thì em không bàn, công nghệ củ chuối em cũng bỏ qua, kệ các bạn ấy, tại thằng hướng dẫn ngu thôi, nhưng mà giá tiền thì em phát khiếp. Mỗi nhóm 4-5 bạn làm một con máy mấy chục củ lận. Tính ra mỗi bạn hết đâu dăm bảy củ chi đó. 
> 
> Em hỏi nhà chúng mày giàu không ? các bạn ý bảo không
> Em hỏi nếu chúng mày không làm mấy cái dở hơi này thì có ra trường được không ? Các bạn í bảo có. Không làm máy thì chỉ được 8 điểm thôi, làm máy thì thêm được 1-2 điểm gì đó.
> Em bảo cả lũ chúng mày éo biết ngượng à ? tiền của bố mẹ chúng mày ở quê xúc được chắc mà tiêu mỗi thằng gần chục củ chỉ để thêm có 1-2 điểm. Bố mẹ chúng mày nuôi chúng mày đúng là toi cơm. 
> ...


E nhận đề tài này vì e là sinh viên cơ điện tử, e muốn có cái đồ án liên quan tới chuyên ngành của mình và khi làm thực có chút kinh nghiệm ạ. E làm một mình nên ko dám làm máy to quá vì ko đủ tiền ạ
Còn về kinh phí, nhà e cũng ko có nên e ko dám xin tiền bố mẹ, hiện tại e đang đi làm thêm để lấy tiền làm đồ án, do làm thêm chưa đủ nên e vay cả của người thân, dự định là hè này đi làm chắc sẽ đủ để trả ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

học sinh lớp 10 được ko bác

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giời sinh viên mà đến chỗ bác tuấn là hỏng ..hỏng rồi nhất là mấy e sv nữ ..cứ chú chú cháu cháu ngọt sớt  rồi thì mà là lên ..........thớt  hehe

----------


## cty686

> úi giời sinh viên mà đến chỗ bác tuấn là hỏng ..hỏng rồi nhất là mấy e sv nữ ..cứ chú chú cháu cháu ngọt sớt  rồi thì mà là lên ..........thớt  hehe


Sư bây giờ toàn ăn thịt chó mà bác. _(có cụ sư nào cũng đang vào cnc em nói ko phải cụ bỏ qua nhé)_ :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

Kết thúc vụ này các bác nhỉ, hỗ trợ sinh viên e đổi mấy món này lấy bia  :Smile: 
Cảm ơn bác Gamo, hồi nào ra ĐN gọi e e mời bia bác nhé!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các cháu làm đồ án là để lấy kinh nghiệm, có động chân động tay vào cái kìm , cái tô vít thay cho cái bút. Tóm lại là lấy kinh nghiệm, và đến chỗ bác Tuấn nghiệm là thấy kinh  :Big Grin:

----------

